# UK Electrical Technician relocating to USA - New York



## Rachael66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi my boyfriend is an Electrical Technician for EDF in the UK (a European Energy providing company), he has been with them (including apprenticeship) for about 6-7 years.

We are looking to relocate to New York and are wondering firstly what he will need to do to be up to date and able to work as an Electrician/Electrical Technician in the US, particularly New York City and secondly what job prospects are for Electricians/Electrical Technician in NYC.

We are under the impression, that once we are clear on that, then say he by the good of grace, gets offered a job, then its a case of getting a work visa

We are by no means under the impression that this will be an easy process and our expectations are fully realistic, but if any one does have any advice or guidance it would be most appreciated

Thanks in advance for any assistance you may be able to offer

Rachael x


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Discussion here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ctrical-engineer-relocating-usa-new-york.html


----------

